# Doe Terms...



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

I am still learning all of this & I would eventually LOVE to start showing some of my Nigerians (once I learn more about conformation,etc). I am going to my first goat show :greengrin: in a couple weeks to watch how things are done in the ring.

What do these things mean exactly???
attachments?
esecuthon(SP)?

Any other important terms that I should know??? Are there any sites, etc. that any of you know about where i can learn some more about correct conformation, etc? Thanks everyone in advance for your help.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a guess as to what attachments mean - is that how the udder attaches to the body?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the area where teh udder attaches to the body is what is refered to as "attachments"

oh I had this great picture for the body parts of a goat but my bookmarks are not working. Will try again tomorrow


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a picture that I give all my 4H kids. They need to know all the parts.

The attachments ore either Fore Utter or Rear Attachment.

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/4H/dairygoats/factdg4.pdf


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

The esecuthon(sp) is the arch where the udder would attach on a doe. Same with a buck but no udder duh!
I don't know how else to indicate it.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Knowing the parts is a great way to get started, that way when you listening top the judge giving his/her reasons for placing a class you will know what they're talking about.
beth


----------

